# Am I eligible for Australia PR?



## vbharath2007 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am actually from India, but now I came to UK to do MSc IT in UEL London and also I completed the course. Now currently living in UK as Post Study Work Visa. My visa ends on Dec 2013. Here they announce the rules that no more PR in UK and its very hard to stay in UK here after. So, now am looking to travel to Australia as a PR category. I already have 2.5 yrs of experience in IT as a Unix(AIX) System Admin in India. There is any chance of possibility for Australian PR....?? 

Is it my experience is enough....? 

I have two confusions.... 

1. before going to skills assessment where can i check 100% eligibility... 
2. If I am not eligible, in forth coming July 2012 VISA rules changes, then how about my chances to get through.... 

How fast can I act my process...... Please help me and give me a good answer... 

Thanks,
Vishva


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

vbharath2007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am actually from India, but now I came to UK to do MSc IT in UEL London and also I completed the course. Now currently living in UK as Post Study Work Visa. My visa ends on Dec 2013. Here they announce the rules that no more PR in UK and its very hard to stay in UK here after. So, now am looking to travel to Australia as a PR category. I already have 2.5 yrs of experience in IT as a Unix(AIX) System Admin in India. There is any chance of possibility for Australian PR....??
> 
> ...


Hey Vishva,

Check your eligibitity here - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/eligibility-applicant.htm

With your experience I reckon it would be difficult to score 65 points but you can check on the above link. You can get extra points if you score an overall 8 in IETLS and get 5 more points for a state sponsorship.

After July 2012 you would have to express your interest in migrating to Aus and then wait till they invite you to apply for a PR.

Hope this helped.

Regards


----------

